# Diamond Dog Food Recal 4/6/12



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

In a press release dated April 6, 2012, Diamond Pet Foods has announced a voluntary recall of its Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal and Rice dry dog food due to possible contamination with *Salmonella* bacteria..........


The product was distributed to customers located in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Maryland, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina and Virginia.

Diamond Naturals Dog Food Recall


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Does Diamond make dog foods for other name brands? Such as 4Health, a TSC brand?


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

nappy said:


> Does Diamond make dog foods for other name brands? Such as 4Health, a TSC brand?


I went to their site and it doesn't mention any other brands they sell; just Diamond & Diamond Naturals.

That's the scary part, if one of the recalled foods is also out there as a store brand.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

We just bought a large bag of 4Health Lamb and Rice this week and have not opened it yet. We were going to start mixing it gradually with another 4Health formula...now I think it would be wise to wait until we know. I had read about a rumor that Diamond makes 4Health brand too.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I think we have a bag of this, but we are in Indiana. The dog has been eating it just fine and I don't have a bag to check any longer. Maybe that means we are ok?


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Why is salmonella so bad anyways? If you feed raw arent they exposed to it regularly? I only question this because I feed raw and also have a bag of this food unopened so not sure its really a big deal?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

lasergrl said:


> Why is salmonella so bad anyways? If you feed raw arent they exposed to it regularly? I only question this because I feed raw and also have a bag of this food unopened so not sure its really a big deal?


Food officials are concerned that humans handling pet food or treats contaminated with salmonella could accidentally ingest the bacteria, thereby making them sick.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I was figuring it was the human part too. My kiddo thinks nothing to play in the dog food and then without thinking, start sucking his thumb


----------

